# RECONDITA ARMONIA DI BELLEZE DIVERSE! : LANGE 1 TIME ZONE LUMINOUS 116.039



## heuerolexomega

*After a great deal of thought I finally came to the conclusion that **I Needed* *another Lange. *:-d* Then I had to decide which one? Langematik was a choice but the more I thought about it, I really didn't want a perpetual on Lange, I rather get one of their unique designs like the Lange 1 series or a Datograph (Datograph Perpetual, of course but that's out of my league). And even though the Datograph is a very important piece for Lange, I am not going into why just with a glance to the movement I can easily rest my case, I needed a piece that sing to me like the Grand Lange 1 for example. Actually the Grand Lange 1 Platinum was a contender, costs about the same as the Time Zone but I want it a complication and what a beautiful complication (TZ) . Timezone takes the distinctive layout of the Lange 1 and adds the useful complication of a secondary timezone with quick-set adjustment linked to a rotating inner bezel, and the best part "is Manual" (How many manuals with this kind of complication you can find out there?) .The inner bezel lists the major cities of the World, giving the watch the look of a Worldtimer, purists should note it is not a true worldtimer but instead a dual time watch with region indication.
The movement with the traditional German Silver 3/4 plate and two balance cocks, each balance cock is engraved by hand by a single technician. No two balances are the same, and each engraver has a distinctive style. Little flourishes like that is what set Lange apart. The extra complications are visible through the caseback; an additional set of gears and a bridge is engraved just like the balance cock, which is to say spectacularly. Considering the Timezone is a significant premium over the standard model, it's the least they can do.
I really love the watch, just looking at the dial, it feels almost alive, like sticking out at you, don't know how to explain it but it's as close as I can describe it. 
A big plus is how the inner bezel balances out the dial, is just perfect! (well to my eyes, of course I am a just a tad bias)
Without any further introduction here it is:









































































































Time display on the wrong side of the dial?, no Problem I have that cover






































*


----------



## iim7v7im7

I think you need the 15300 in the last wrist shot...

congrats, 

bob


----------



## GETS

iim7v7im7 said:


> I think you need the 15300 in the last wrist shot...
> 
> congrats,
> 
> bob


Ha - I was thinking that too. Add the Breguet and you have all 5 of the best on one arm (IMO).

Jorge - what a gorgeous watch. A stunning buy. I really am very jealous as I think this watch is just a winner in every way possible. I do hope to follow you in this purchase one day as I am smitten with this piece. 

PS - What does this watch have to do with Tosca (reference the thread title?) I get the "di belleze" bit though!


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> I think you need the 15300 in the last wrist shot...
> 
> congrats,
> 
> bob





GETS said:


> Ha - I was thinking that too. Add the Breguet and you have all 5 of the best on one arm (IMO).
> 
> Jorge - what a gorgeous watch. A stunning buy. I really am very jealous as I think this watch is just a winner in every way possible. I do hope to follow you in this purchase one day as I am smitten with this piece.
> 
> PS - What does this watch have to do with Tosca (reference the thread title?) I get the "di belleze" bit though!


I know , I wanted to include the AP and the Breguet, but I don't know if I can fit them all and take a good shot. I can try, though. 
Thanks guys for your kind words, they are greatly appreciated. 
As far as the meaning of the title of the thread, the English translation is: "Hidden harmony of different kinds of beauty" And if you think about this watch is in complete Harmony but it might not be evident at first glance and there is beauty coming from every wear Dial, complication, movement, engraving etc. You said it yourself with different wording " watch is just a winner in every way possible". And that Tosca aria it's a very catchy Aria, you hear it once and you fell in the spell.

Just adding this: for the last shot, I think is possible and probably represented in a better way if the shot is 1 watch per brand: pp 5146g, ap 15300, lange 1 TZ, Breguet Marine and VC Deep Stream.


----------



## Omjlc

Sorry Jorge, this website will only let me "like" your watch once. 

Stunning piece mate. Saw it in person at an ALS boutique and even though the dial is extremely busy, it just works. 

Congrats.


----------



## drhr

Beautiful addition to your magnificent stable Jorge, hearty well done!!


----------



## G00dband

WOW! It's all I can say.


----------



## mark1958

GORGEOUS>> >~~!!!


----------



## amine

Congrats on the new pick-up Jorge, your last picture reminds me of some i took a couple years ago LOL




Wear it in good health for many years to come!


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> I think you need the 15300 in the last wrist shot...
> 
> congrats,
> 
> bob


Well here you have it Bob

5 Brands








High End


----------



## BusyTimmy

I know I am late to the party, but *CONGRATS* Jorge - fantastic watch!


----------



## iim7v7im7

Quite a year so far. All 7 shown in the last 9 months (plus your Omega and 2-Rolex not shown). You're on a better than a watch a month tear so far. To think, we have 3 months left in 2013 and your birthday next January...

congrats



heuerolexomega said:


> Well here you have it Bob
> 
> 5 Brands
> View attachment 1232807
> 
> 
> High End
> View attachment 1232808


----------



## GregAM

Glad I joined the party before you switches off the lights!QUOTE=heuerolexomega;6813346]Well here you have it Bob

5 Brands
View attachment 1232807


High End
View attachment 1232808
[/QUOTE]These are so beautiful -- I am actually moved by the pics!


----------



## jforozco

heuerolexomega said:


> *After a great deal of thought I finally came to the conclusion that **I Needed* *another Lange. *:-d* Then I had to decide which one? Langematik was a choice but the more I thought about it, I really didn't want a perpetual on Lange, I rather get one of their unique designs like the Lange 1 series or a Datograph (Datograph Perpetual, of course but that's out of my league). And even though the Datograph is a very important piece for Lange, I am not going into why just with a glance to the movement I can easily rest my case, I needed a piece that sing to me like the Grand Lange 1 for example. Actually the Grand Lange 1 Platinum was a contender, costs about the same as the Time Zone but I want it a complication and what a beautiful complication (TZ) . Timezone takes the distinctive layout of the Lange 1 and adds the useful complication of a secondary timezone with quick-set adjustment linked to a rotating inner bezel, and the best part "is Manual" (How many manuals with this kind of complication you can find out there?) .The inner bezel lists the major cities of the World, giving the watch the look of a Worldtimer, purists should note it is not a true worldtimer but instead a dual time watch with region indication.
> The movement with the traditional German Silver 3/4 plate and two balance cocks, each balance cock is engraved by hand by a single technician. No two balances are the same, and each engraver has a distinctive style. Little flourishes like that is what set Lange apart. The extra complications are visible through the caseback; an additional set of gears and a bridge is engraved just like the balance cock, which is to say spectacularly. Considering the Timezone is a significant premium over the standard model, it's the least they can do.
> I really love the watch, just looking at the dial, it feels almost alive, like sticking out at you, don't know how to explain it but it's as close as I can describe it.
> A big plus is how the inner bezel balances out the dial, is just perfect! (well to my eyes, of course I am a just a tad bias)
> Without any further introduction here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1232402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232405
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232406
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232407
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232409
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232410
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232411
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232412
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232413
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232414
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232422
> 
> 
> Time display on the wrong side of the dial?, no Problem I have that cover
> View attachment 1232416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232421
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232424
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232426
> *


Awesome, just awesome Jorge! Congratulations! All these posts just really make you "second" guess yourself on your new piece. I am still holding strong on my FPJ, but given that no Breguet, VC or ALS are currently in my collection, I can't help but wonder sometimes!

wear in good health! One of the best you have in IMO!


----------



## lmcgbaj

What a beauty. Congratulations indeed.

I tried it on a few times and to be honest it's absolutely perfect. I love it very much.

Maybe, maybe I will pull the trigger one day. Not in the books at the moment.

Cheers buddy. Great choice.

Here is my crappy shop before the AD forced it out of my hands.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> What a beauty. Congratulations indeed.
> 
> I tried it on a few times and to be honest it's absolutely perfect. I love it very much.
> 
> Maybe, maybe I will pull the trigger one day. Not in the books at the moment.
> 
> Cheers buddy. Great choice.
> 
> Here is my crappy shop before the AD forced it out of my hands.


Thanks mate! IMHO this piece works better in White Gold or Platinium. Rose gold combines better with the Grand Lange 1.
The white Gold is the only Lange Timezone with luminous hands, that's another plus.







(Obviously not my pic)


----------



## GETS

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 1233367
> 
> (Obviously not my pic)


Stunning. If I get that bonus in March.....


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks mate! IMHO this piece works better in White Gold or Platinium. Rose gold combines better with the Grand Lange 1.
> The white Gold is the only Lange Timezone with luminous hands, that's another plus.
> View attachment 1233367
> 
> (Obviously not my pic)


You are correct. Looks a bit more crisp with the white gold.

As for the lume, although I would not expect lume in such a watch, I guess it is an added bonus.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Congrats Jorge, another beauty!!|>


----------



## petergunny

OMG, that's a amazing collection! Timezone is the best Lange for me, I really like that one, followed by Grande Lange. Hope someday I can get that. The new grey dial with rosegold case looks good too on photo but I dunno in real life, maybe the whitegold is better in real life.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Omjlc said:


> Sorry Jorge, this website will only let me "like" your watch once.
> 
> Stunning piece mate. Saw it in person at an ALS boutique and even though the dial is extremely busy, it just works.
> 
> Congrats.


It's also worth mentioning that I now truly prefer the busier dial of the Lange 1 Time Zone to the traditional Lange 1. After wearing this watch for 5 days, the normal Lange 1 looks dull by comparison.


----------



## amine

heuerolexomega said:


> the normal Lange 1 looks dull by comparison.


You could say the same about your Saxonia thin  or even worse given it has only 2 hands


----------



## heuerolexomega

amine said:


> You could say the same about your Saxonia thin  or even worse given it has only 2 hands


Yes but that's a dress watch. As you should know many true dress watches have only hours and minutes hands:-!


----------



## amine

heuerolexomega said:


> Yes but that's a dress watch. As you should know many true dress watches have only hours and minutes hands:-!


Oh, so what do you call the Lange1? a sportswatch? a desk diver? a mismatch of both like the Breguet marine? how about the Langematik perpetual, F.P Journe's you were comparing to the Timezone? I think you're too confused Jorge reading other's opinion on multiple forums and you being fairly new to the watch world accentuates this fact, sorry for being direct. The Lange1 is a true dress watch in my books and i won't be caught wearing it with t-shirts and shorts, i believe this is very subjective as i've seen guys with calatrava hobnail and swim trunks at the beach...
It is all a mater of taste, i for one find the simplistic design of the Sxonia thin "duller" than the Lange 1 which offers by the way beautiful and useful complications with an asymmetric dial "Lange's" classic way. For a 2 hander dress watch i'd pick a JLC or a VC over a Saxonia thin anyway, why? because the beauty of Lange in my eyes is in its complication offerings.

Cheers!


----------



## heuerolexomega

amine said:


> Oh, so what do you call the Lange1? a sportswatch? a desk diver? a mismatch of both like the Breguet marine? how about the Langematik perpetual, F.P Journe's you were comparing to the Timezone? I think you're too confused Jorge reading other's opinion on multiple forums and you being fairly new to the watch world accentuates this fact, sorry for being direct. The Lange1 is a true dress watch in my books and i won't be caught wearing it with t-shirts and shorts, i believe this is very subjective as i've seen guys with calatrava hobnail and swim trunks at the beach...
> 
> Cheers!


Difference of opinions but to me the Lange 1 is not a strict dress watch. If you believe different, I can respect that. 
Cheers!


----------



## lmcgbaj

amine said:


> You could say the same about your Saxonia thin  or even worse given it has only 2 hands


I just want to throw it out there.

Whoever wants to send me their simple, boring and uninspired Saxonia thin, I would pay for shipping.

BTW, nobody used those adjectives associated with the watch. I just threw them in for the effect.


----------



## amine

lmcgbaj said:


> I just want to throw it out there.
> 
> Whoever wants to send me their simple, boring and uninspired Saxonia thin, I would pay for shipping.


LOL |>

I don't have one but watch closely Jorge's eBay account, it might show up at a certain stage in life, you never know...

Jorge, i'm just teasing, it's Friday night here already and i'm off work having a Stella Artois ;-) {a few actually...Burp...}


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> I just want to throw it out there.
> 
> Whoever wants to send me their simple, boring and uninspired Saxonia thin, I would pay for shipping.


Jaja, to me Saxonia thin is the essence of true dress watch. Like the patrimony VC or the Calatrava 5120J


----------



## lmcgbaj

amine said:


> ?..i've seen guys with calatrava hobnail and swim trunks at the beach...


That is a disturbing picture. I shall erase that from my memory.


----------



## lmcgbaj

amine said:


> I don't have one but watch closely Jorge's eBay account, it might show up at a certain stage in life, you never know...


Believe me Jorge's eBay account is saved in my favourites already and I am not joking.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> Believe me Jorge's eBay account is saved in my favourites already and I am not joking.


Cut me some slack, would you?:-d


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> Jaja, to me Saxonia thin is the essence of true dress watch. Like the patrimony VC or the Calatrava 5120J


I totally agree.

Or the more budget friendly option.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Or the more budget friendly option.


+1, yes those are truly dress watches by all means:-!


----------



## iim7v7im7

While I too have a less prescriptive view on what design attributes constitutes a "dress watch", there is no need to pile on Jorge in his moment of triumph (in sumptu aliis ludos...). Personally, I am past the current addition and already looking forward to....










Which if history is a predictor of the future (10 watches in 10 months) is coming soon!


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> While I too have a less prescriptive view on what design attributes constitutes a "dress watch", there is no need to pile on Jorge in his moment of triumph (in sumptu aliis ludos...). Personally, I am past the current addition and already looking forward to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which if history is a predictor of the future (10 watches in 10 months) is coming soon!


OK

*Candidates # 2. *

1) FP Journe Octa Perpetuelle
2) UN Black el Toro
3) ALS Datograph

:-d Just teasing *" I am done for a while"*;-)


----------



## mark1958

I vote for the FP Octa P... great looking piece



heuerolexomega said:


> OK
> 
> *Candidates # 2. *
> 
> 1) FP Journe Octa Perpetuelle
> 2) UN Black el Toro
> 3) ALS Datograph
> 
> :-d Just teasing *" I am done for a while"*;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

But If I ever buy another Lange, it will have to be any of these black dials


----------



## meloie

Great pics! Thx.

The Lange 1 TZ is the only watch I would add to my own collection.
The photo of your 2 ALSs facing each other looks like a loving married couple btw!


----------

